# Looking for an overnight stop between Benicassim and Bilbao



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a safe parking/overnight stop approx half way between Benicassim and the port of Bilbao. Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We use the camping municipal at Zaragoza, along with many others doing the same route. Not great but perfectly adequate and convenient for shops etc and buses to town, if you can spare a day for this wonderful city.

I will let you have details as to how to get there if this answers your question. We find it easily enough but know of other who did not.

If the ferry is late and you want an intermediate stop then the aire in the town square of Vitoria Gasteiz is free and very convenient.


G


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Grizzly, Found the details of the campsite on line. Must admit the 25 euros a night tariff put me off a bit. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon11.gif


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Technically it is not in the ACSI discount book but we always flash the card and get in for 16 euros. Like many sites, they are happy with what they can get in winter so it always pays to bargain. The CCI card works as well for a discount.

G


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds a much better deal now. Thanks


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you have a refillable gas tank and want to top up there is a Repsol station nearby. There is also one in Teruel. I have coordinates etc if you think you might need them.

G


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

FREE ! Aire at Cascante just north of Zaragoza, dump & fresh water also free . . Situated opposite swimming pool

http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/15043

(We'll be there on tues evening en route from Santander to Benicassim


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> FREE ! Aire at Cascante just north of Zaragoza, dump & fresh water also free . . Situated opposite swimming pool
> 
> http://www.campercontact.com/campersite/detail/id/15043
> 
> (We'll be there on tues evening en route from Santander to Benicassim


Thanks ! How can we miss a place that has a bring-your-own-bottle milk dispenser....

Safe journey !

G


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Vic, We'd spotted that one plus one at Tarazona just down the road a bit, however, the Cascante one has services which is a bonus if running short and peace of mind if it's recommended. Thanks again.


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vic,

Checking Google maps the A23 between Sagunt and Carinena shows road works all the way. Have you encountered problems here before or do you do a different route to avoid them? You could always let me know when you get to Benicassim we will be a couple of weeks behind you and travelling down from Le Havre.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The Cascante stop is a good one!
If you have the time visit the swimming pool beside the car park, which is part Aire with facilities. to which people travel for miles to visit as it is a natural thermal bath (we have not been inside) and the activities as seen through the windows look really interesting. The town of Cascante with its bullring is full of bars and bistros, an interesting Spanish town. For the enthusiast however, just before entering the town, is one of the largest collections of everything I have ever seen (worth stopping to have a look). Start with traction engines, petrol cans, town fountains, more than 50 cart wheels, park benches, statues, metal plaques; the list is truly endless and this is only looking from the outside.
We were there a few weeks ago when they have a Pamploma style bull run through the streets and all the townspeople are encouraged to dress in red and white according to the posters on walls.
Zaragoza aire when we looked at it was dirty and noisy although they offered WiFi and free hook-up. The aire was shared with large trucks and an air of urine and oil mixed with the noise of trucks coming and going.

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

blade1889 said:


> Vic,
> 
> Checking Google maps the A23 between Sagunt and Carinena shows road works all the way. Have you encountered problems here before or do you do a different route to avoid them? You could always let me know when you get to Benicassim we will be a couple of weeks behind you and travelling down from Le Havre.


I have done the trip 3 times this year. Came back up on Saturday just gone.

No Major roadworks. Just the odd single lane for maintenance.

TM


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the interesting info Alan. Definitely worth a stop and a look around. Looking forward to it. Cheers


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Teemyob. Good to hear, Google maps can give you too much info sometimes. I wonder how many people have changed their route because of it. :?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

blade1889 said:


> Vic,
> Checking Google maps the A23 between Sagunt and Carinena shows road works all the way. Have you encountered problems here before or do you do a different route to avoid them? You could always let me know when you get to Benicassim we will be a couple of weeks behind you and travelling down from Le Havre.


Hey - this is Spain we're talking about . . Roadworks spring up like daffodils, relax, chill & take it as it comes :wink:


----------

